# One week in Vancouver



## shoegal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for a rental in Vancouver, BC. I am somewhat flexible on dates, however I would prefer the 2nd or 3rd week of October. 

Thx


----------



## shoegal (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you Rob, I am reviewing the link right now. Would there be a minimum stay?

Would children count as adults? We would be 4 adults and 1 child, sorry to have forgotten to mention this.


----------

